# Chex to Fame Pedigree (Quarter Horse)



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Doc Bar, Tiny Charger, and Easy Jet who was one of AQHA's top racehorses. Also Easy Jet's sire, and both his grandsires.


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

Nokotaheaven said:


> Doc Bar, Tiny Charger, and Easy Jet who was one of AQHA's top racehorses. Also Easy Jet's sire, and both his grandsires.


All to far back to be of relevance.

Pretty much just a horse.

Most of them are.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

All lines will always be relevent because they are the ones who shaped what the direct relatives are and shape the horse itself. 

I like the lines itself. What are you looking to do with this horse?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

No, not all lines will be relevant. Only ones that matter on 3rd generation and closer. Anything after that is a moot point...


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

A differing of opinion, that is fine.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Yeah I'd have to agree with NdAppy sorry... But, sometimes there are genes that are stronger than others, and sometimes the horse is a throwback. Like a QH i had was a throwback of his grandsire Zippo Pine Bar


----------



## meganishername (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## meganishername (Nov 29, 2011)

I'd really like to do barrels on him, he seems to have some speed on him. Cutting, perhaps. He'd be a great little all around really.


----------



## jessicashallperish (May 18, 2012)

he has good running bloodlines so barrel racing would be good for him.


----------

